# Tada & BAC



## snake (May 5, 2014)

I need to pick up some Tadalafil and BAC water. I could order it separately from different companies or get it from GWP. I am open for to try another company other than GWP if they offer both. GWP has been GTG for me but can be somewhat limited with what they offer. Any suggestions?


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 5, 2014)

Snake I've been using pregenpeptides.com for my tadalafil. 25 bucks for 30 ml 25 mg per ml. It works great. Not sure if they have bac. Sorry.


----------



## snake (May 5, 2014)

Is that progenpeptides? I checked some review and they were not highly recommended; sounds like customer service issues.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 5, 2014)

Yea. I've been having no problems with them for the past 4 months. Just using their tada tho.


----------



## DF (May 5, 2014)

I usually get my bac water here:
http://www.mountainside-medical.com/catalogsearch/result/?cat=0&q=bac+water

As far as liquid Cialis I've had good luck with GWP.


----------



## snake (May 5, 2014)

I just keep missing their 30-40% off. Guaranteed I get a  "Buy one get 50 free" email as soon as I place an order!


----------



## DF (May 5, 2014)

I have a code that was worth 35% off, but good for only 24 hours from GWP.  Give it a try if you order GWP35.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 5, 2014)

That 35 percent off is good til Sunday.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 5, 2014)

I got cialis from RUI and GWP. Both were great to me except the GWP cialis tastes like sweaty POB ass.


----------



## snake (May 5, 2014)

DF said:


> I have a code that was worth 35% off, but good for only 24 hours from GWP.  Give it a try if you order GWP35.



It worked! Thank you!
For some reason, if it's in your "Wishlist" and you are already signed in, you can't enter the code.
Did I say Thank you?!


----------



## snake (May 5, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I got cialis from RUI and GWP. Both were great to me except the GWP cialis tastes like sweaty POB ass.




Is this from a personal study or just what you have heard?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 5, 2014)

snake said:


> Is this from a personal study or just what you have heard?



Personal experience. POB assured me it was considered a delicacy nation wide but the story involves duct tape, a couple rabbits, and an Elieko bar. My therapist says I shouldn't talk about it and bring up the trauma...


----------



## snake (May 5, 2014)

60 mls of Tada is going to keep my BP in check for some time!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 5, 2014)

snake said:


> 60 mls of Tada is going to keep my BP in check for some time!



Correction...it'll keep your BP and PP in check for a long time lol. It will also make Mrs. Snake happy!


----------

